# Casting improvement



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

I am self taught on the flyrod. Not necessarily a good thing. Who is the best from the corpus or rockport are to teach/improve flycasting?


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I'd check in with Dave over at the Swan Point Landing/Orvis shop in Rockport. He's been around this buisness for a lot of years.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

this saturday the laguna madre flyfishers of corpus christi have their monthly fly casting and tying event at Roys bait and tackle.if your in corpus you should go by.


----------



## wadespade (Mar 6, 2008)

Eric Knipling


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'll second Dave Hayward at the Orvis shop in Rockport. I'm sure Eric would be great too, but just haven't met him. In addition to being an amazing caster, Dave is one of the nicest and funniest guys on the planet. You'll get your money's worth whether you learn anything or not.

He got me hooked on the sport over 20 years ago when he was running the Orvis store in Houston.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

X2 on Dave he's an Awsome guy and funny like the others said you can go on Saturdays at 9 I believe for free casting instructions or if you call you can set up an personal leson on little bay for 50$ I believe!


----------



## txsod (Oct 5, 2012)

*Fly fishing*

Check w/ Roy's. They had an expert a while back.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

let's go said:


> I'd check in with Dave over at the Swan Point Landing/Orvis shop in Rockport. He's been around this buisness for a lot of years.


Definitely - Dave will get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Coconut Groves said:


> Definitely - Dave will get you pointed in the right direction.


Good stuff. Thanks! I'll check out swan point / orvis and look into cc flyfishers.


----------



## BaffinBayAg (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, laguna madre flyfishers


----------

